# حراج



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
كلمة حراج قرأت أنها تعني مزاد
وسوق الحراج أنه سوق الدلالة
فما معنى سوق الدلالة وسوق الحراج، أهو سوق تباع فيه الأشياء القديمة أم مزاد؟​


----------



## WadiH

الدلالة والتحريج يعني البيع بالمزاد 
لكن سوق الحراج سوق شعبي فيه بيع بالمزاد وغير المزاد


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرا وادي حنيفة


----------

